# shoulder labral debridement?



## BFAITHFUL (Oct 4, 2010)

Dr. did a RC repair, bicep tenodesis, subacromial decompression but also did a labral debridement.  I'm trying to determine if the debridement (29822) should be bundled.... 


Under direct visualization an anterior superior portal was made.  There was a large SLAP lesion type II, however, the anterior labrum was torn off its attachment not just to the glenoid, but to the inferior labrum making more difficult to repair and there was sign of interstitial tearing of the biceps tendon.  Therefore, biceps tenodesis was performed placing an #18 gauge spinal needle percutaneously and grasping it percutaneously with a straight birdbeak.  one this was accomplished, the biceps tendon was cut using a shaver.  The anterior posterior labrum was debrided as well as the undersurface of the rotator cuff which revealed a rotator cuff tear.  ..    & then it goes on to describe the RC pair, biceps tenodesis & subacromial decompression....

thanks


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 5, 2010)

BFAITHFUL said:


> Dr. did a RC repair, bicep tenodesis, subacromial decompression but also did a labral debridement.  I'm trying to determine if the debridement (29822) should be bundled....
> 
> 
> Under direct visualization an anterior superior portal was made.  There was a large SLAP lesion type II, however, the anterior labrum was torn off its attachment not just to the glenoid, but to the inferior labrum making more difficult to repair and there was sign of interstitial tearing of the biceps tendon.  Therefore, biceps tenodesis was performed placing an #18 gauge spinal needle percutaneously and grasping it percutaneously with a straight birdbeak.  one this was accomplished, the biceps tendon was cut using a shaver.  The anterior posterior labrum was debrided as well as the undersurface of the rotator cuff which revealed a rotator cuff tear.  ..    & then it goes on to describe the RC pair, biceps tenodesis & subacromial decompression....
> ...



29822-59. The labrum is unrelated to the other procedures performed....


----------

